# Solved: Solution to "You might not have permission to use this network resource" on x



## grover52 (May 7, 2010)

After a lot of attempts I finally found a solution that worked for me to solve this error message that appears when you try to access another pc or laptop on your mixed xp home / xp pro home network. There were a lot of solutions on all kinds of sites including this one, but none of them worked for me except the steps below. Hope this helps someone out!

1) Open Network Connections

2) Right click the wired or wireless connection you use to access the internet (for example, I use "Wireless Network Connection")

3) Select "Properties"

4) Select "install" then "protocol" then "add"

5) From the list select "microsoft tcp/ip version 6" and add it

6) Again select "install" then "protocol" then "add"

7) From the list select "*NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS compatible transport protocol" and add it*

8) Press OK or close

9) Go to the "advanced" menu at the very top of the network connections window (6th menu along)

10) Select "advanced settings"

11) Select the connection you use to connect to the internet

12) Under "file and printer sharing" tick tcp/ip 6 and nwlink. untick any others

13) Under "client" tick tcp/ip 6 and nwlink. untick any others

14) do steps 1 to 13 on all computers on your network

15) restart all computers

16) for me at least (running two laptops both with xp pro, and one desktop with xp home) all computers can now see each other and access shared folders and printers with no problems at all. no warning messages, no delays!

Hope this works for you as quickly as it worked for me, I've seen this solution nowhere else on the web.

Grover


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IPX should NOT be required to properly network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... I've seen this solution nowhere else on the web.


Probably because IPX is essentially "legacy" while IPv6 is the future.  And, by the way, of interest to many who might be tempted to try this I'm pretty sure Microsoft does not include IPX in Vista or 7.


----------



## grover52 (May 7, 2010)

but without adding both protocols (tcpip6 and nwlink) the network didn't function. using one or the other on it's own didn't work. using netbeui didn't work. using tcp/ip didn't work. changing restrictanonymous value didn't work. none of the many and varied solutions on the net worked at all except the solution above.

sorry the title of the thread was "on xp" but the message board chopped off the p. don't know anything re vista or 7 afraid.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm sure there was a solution that would have worked without involving IPX, but as long as you're happy...


----------



## johnnysch (Jul 30, 2007)

...I have been struggling to connect my computers - ran through your 13 steps and voila! Even the printer works now...
Regards
J

Q: will this still be necessary under W7?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since Window7 doesn't support IPX, I suggest you get it working the right way with TCP/IP.


----------

